# "heads up" new crossbow company!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

There's a new player in town and I'm thinking they are the "cat's meow". It's Native crossbows,produced in northern Indiana.I saw a few video clips and they are impressive. Indiana just opened up crossbow for the whole season so i been kind of looking around and I really like everything I;m seeing from these guys.It's a father/son team that used to be in auto parts manufacturing up around Ft Wayne. They are making a bow that has an 18" limb span,weighing 8 lbs, with an automatic anti-dry fire and a collapsable stock allowing you to cock it sitting in your treestand.It's slinging 400 grain bolts at 340fps and holding a 2 1/2" group at 80 yards!You can get a graduated scope by Hawke optics that is pre-sighted,everything included with the exception of a cocking rope,ready to go to the woods.
They are offering a LIFETIME TRANSFERABLE WARRANTY but, it is high dollar. This thing is on steroids and it is pretty quiet! If any of you out there have the money and are looking,do yourself a favor and take a look at these bows.(And if you're feeling generous,my birthday is in July!) LOL ! I just can't afford one but hopefully one of you can. I'd love to hear how you like it.


Wade


Oh! I forgot to add also,they are using all local materials. Nothing from overseas!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have a Wavier to use a Crossbow in Missouri. Use it during our 4 month long Archery season. 

I use a Ten Point with 1 Pin, don't shoot Deer over 30 yards from the ground.

They are considering allowing Crossbows to be used by every Archer. Of course many are balking because they feel this will take away from Archery hunting. You throw what you are talking about, I'm very afraid I would have to agree.

big rockpile


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

How high a dollar? I like the lifetime warranty! Just had a limb explode last fall. If I can not get a lifetime warranty, I would at least like a crossbow where replacement limbs may be easily obtained at affordable prices.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

MichaelZ said:


> How high a dollar? I like the lifetime warranty! Just had a limb explode last fall. If I can not get a lifetime warranty, I would at least like a crossbow where replacement limbs may be easily obtained at affordable prices.


Wow, they are high dollar

$ 894.00 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Rampage-Native-Crossbow-mounted-RAM175VR/dp/B00FPW2AP6


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a 28 minute interview with the company by the host of Indiana Outdoor Adventures.It's pretty informative.

Wade

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQzVpnikySU


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan now allows any body to use a cross bow during bow season.
Can't say it has effected any thing in my area.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MichaelZ said:


> How high a dollar? I like the lifetime warranty! Just had a limb explode last fall. If I can not get a lifetime warranty, I would at least like a crossbow where replacement limbs may be easily obtained at affordable prices.


 My Ten Point they have always replaced parts for me. No questions asked.



Possum Belly said:


> Wow, they are high dollar
> 
> $ 894.00 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rampage-Native-Crossbow-mounted-RAM175VR/dp/B00FPW2AP6


 Well that is not Bad Bow like mine runs over $1,000.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Rock is right 1k is not unusual to spend on a set up good crossbow 


they allow anyone here to use a crossbow starting mid 2013 , a lot of people bought crossbows in 2014

the "true" archery guys are not happy not like they ever are 

I do think we are going to see a lot more archery tags filled in the next years , my cousin got a cross bow , I got to shoot his , shotgun like accuracy at 50 yards with broad heads that cut 2 inch holes the cost is really the only hold back 

it could be very good for suburban deer , finally get more deer shot in the burbs , maybe


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

When I got my permit to use one 3 years ago I picked up a Strykezone 380 and couldn't be more pleased. I have a custom digital scope setup with crosshairs at 20-40-60-80 yards and you don't shoot at the same bullseye twice at anything under 40.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Mallow said:


> When I got my permit to use one 3 years ago I picked up a Strykezone 380 and couldn't be more pleased. I have a custom digital scope setup with crosshairs at 20-40-60-80 yards and you don't shoot at the same bullseye twice at anything under 40.


Scope not much use unless you are very good at guessing range or have a Range Finder.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when hunting from a stand it is easy to have trees at each range the birch is 30 the pine 40 the grass 50 , just have to pace it off before you sit, you only need to guess within about 10 yards so not too hard

some guys set up shooting lanes have a marker at distances every 10 yards , I never did that just pace off trees or other notable features


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I had the limbs of my barnett replace just sent it back to the factory. If you like crossbow here is a good link.https://www.youtube.com/user/redbonebuddy


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah I paint the yardages on the trees around my stand so I know fairly close what the distances are. I don't stalk hunt much anymore.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I use tink's sent bombs and step it off.The orange is easy to see.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Never step off just can't see spreading scent.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Never step off just can't see spreading scent.
> 
> big rockpile


you have to walk in from one direction , step off from a tree or something in that direction to where you sit then you have a reference generally that is good enough If you know how far you are from one point generally you can gauge distances to 50 yards decent knowing them in one direction


----------

